# Potty training TWO puppies: Advice needed!



## Jennifer Holl (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi everyone! On Sunday, I will be bringing home two beautiful new Maltese puppies, and I couldn't be more excited! I would love some potty training advice though.

Previously, I owned a Maltese who was very easy to train. However, I've never had two puppies at once, and I'm wondering if I should do anything differently than when I was just training one. They will be going outside, and I have a small gate in my yard designated for them to use. I am curious if it would be better for me to take them out separately or at the same time. I'm concerned that they will just want to play if they're outside together.

Thank you so much in advance! Here is a picture of the new little cuties:


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

I did mine separately. They just wanted to play otherwise.


----------



## Laker4Life (Feb 27, 2014)

:Sooo cute:


Jennifer Holl said:


> Hi everyone! On Sunday, I will be bringing home two beautiful new Maltese puppies, and I couldn't be more excited! I would love some potty training advice though.
> 
> Previously, I owned a Maltese who was very easy to train. However, I've never had two puppies at once, and I'm wondering if I should do anything differently than when I was just training one. They will be going outside, and I have a small gate in my yard designated for them to use. I am curious if it would be better for me to take them out separately or at the same time. I'm concerned that they will just want to play if they're outside together.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance! Here is a picture of the new little cuties:


:Sooo cute::Sooo cute:


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh they are cute! I would think separately, at least until trained. I've never done two at a time but think they would be too distracted if out at the same time??


----------



## Jennifer Holl (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you for the tips! I'll try to take them out separately while they learn. Luckily, the weather in Maryland is finally getting warmer, so I won't mind being outside all the time


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I did two at a time. The Yorkie female "got" it first, and then the female Maltese kind of followed her. Mine were pee pad trained though.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Laker4Life said:


> :Sooo cute:
> 
> :Sooo cute::Sooo cute:


Oh yes!!! They are adorable!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh my... two little Malts at one time!! And they sure are adorable. And I too agree it will be better for them to be taken out separately until they are trained. Good Luck with the both of them.


----------



## Jennifer Holl (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm hoping if one catches on faster, she'll teach her sister! Wishful thinking haha


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Dogs do follow each other's lead. The only problem is while you are out with one the other one maybe inside piddling. Potty training with puppies is all about the timing. They do not give much notice ha ha. Especially after eating & upon waking up. Such cute babies and makes me want another.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

So cute!! :wub: I had two at same time once. I started with pads then they went outdoors later after all shots and they had the pads down good. I needed them to learn pads while I work and bad weather days. They hate dewy grass. If you take one you can leave other in the pen inside. I would prob take them together to save time knowing me. Lol.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

They are adorable. Mine were older and we got lucky they came potty trained. Our daughter and two grand kids ( kids? 22 and 17) live in Frederick so we go there sometimes. Good luck. Enjoy.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

B..........Bellissima:tender:

E..........Everybody wants to hug her:sLo_grouphug3:

L..........Love to be held:yes:

L..........Little munchkin:wub:

A..........And she is the twin of Bailey :happy dance::happy dance:


&



B..........Beautiful Boy:Happy_Dance:

A..........And he loves his sis Bella:yahoo::happy: 

I...........In my opinion they are both adorable:hugging:

L...........Little training still needed:smilie_tischkante:

E...........Eventually they will learn and graduate:smartass: 

Y...........Yes, they are a keeper:aktion033:








*


----------



## BJR (Mar 19, 2014)

Congratulations, Jennifer. Bella and Bailey are adorable.

My litter mates, Sophie and Chloe, had very different personalities. Sophie was very easy with potty and obedience training. Chloe was and is still very difficult with both. Because we live in the desert with many predators lurking, my girls were pee pee pad trained. With outdoor training, I think going out separately would be best at first. That was each can be praised/rewarded on their own for good behavior. 

Another issue you should consider is bonding. I was told by our trainer (too late) that the girls should have been separated from each other in order to bond with me and my husband. Otherwise, litter mates tend to bond with each other. Sophie and Chloe were always together. If one went to the vet, we took the other for moral support. Big Mistake. They need to develop their own independence. We lost Sophie in December, and Chloe is having a very difficult time adjusting to being an only dog. She has never been alone and has developed terrible separation anxiety. Other Forum members can probably address this issue better than I can.

Enjoy your new babies!


----------



## Jennifer Holl (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you all for your help and comments! You all have beautiful pets too! The advice about separating them on occasion so they don't become too dependent on each other sounds great too. I'm going to try to schedule vet appointments and grooming visits on different days, and I'll walk them separately.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I admire you, for taking on two little fluffy white demons at once  It will be a blast! And when they sleep on you, you will be sure not to move in fear of waking them!  hehe, I look forward to the stories!


----------



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

Jennifer Holl said:


> Thank you for the tips! I'll try to take them out separately while they learn. Luckily, the weather in Maryland is finally getting warmer, so I won't mind being outside all the time



I live in Maryland too and it's been a struggle. As you are aware, Maryland weather is bipolar. I got my baby three weeks ago and I started taking her out last week and now this week we're stuck back inside. Now we have freezing rain going on haha. they say now is the time to train (mine is 4 months) but it's been impossible. 


thank god for pee pads



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't have any advice but your fluffs are adorable! You will get great advice on this site.


----------



## MarySC (Apr 4, 2014)

Congratulations on getting your new babies. You are one brave woman taking on two at one time! They are precious!!

I was told by a trainer that when our puppy uses the pad indoors to praise her and lavish her with love. However, when she goes potty outside do the same and add a treat. She will quickly learn which one is my preferred method.


----------

